

Ketchup Week: Put off all of your other work and finally make your web app - ctingom
http://www.ketchupweek.com/

======
carpal
I'm doing the exact opposite. I've got 2 weeks off of work, and I've pledged
to do no work at all in that time period. I've been burning the midnight oil
working on my web app nights and weekends while working at my day job full
time. I need some time to really relax and recoup.

So instead I'm reading, walking ~10 miles a day and generally doing things
that I've neglected for the past 2 years.

------
michaelneale
I am, gasp, actually spending it with family. I feel so bad about that.

------
optimal
Er, catsup?

Timely post, because that's what I'm doing today. Or I was doing it, until I
started procrastinating here.

I should really go now.

~~~
ctingom
Glad you like it!

------
henning
I went back to work yesterday, fighting traffic and putting up with annoying
coworker habits.

Working hard to make someone else rich doesn't scale.

------
chrisconley
yep, that's what I'm doing this week too-hehe.

The problems is, I'm trying to ketchup on everything, not just the app. I need
3-4 weeks!

~~~
danw
Use part of the week to prioritise and organise to make sure you don't get
behind again.

------
brlewis
It's possible to do both.

<http://ourdoings.com/brlewis/2006-05-01>

